# DHCP server and SAMBA



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 29, 2010)

My FreeBSD box acts as a gateway to the internet for my small network, I would like it to assign IP addresses automatically to the internal LAN.

My main concern is whether or not it will interfere with my SAMBA installation. I have version 3.4 installed, and FreeBSD 8.1-release installed on my FreeBSD box.

Any advice would be much appreciated,
Jonathan.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2010)

Should be fine.  What interference are you expecting?  If you have another DHCP server, it would need to be disabled.


----------



## shitson (Nov 29, 2010)

Should be no problems, the protocols are happy to live on the same box. They run their own daemon processes that don't interfere with each other. This allows them to operate without issue both on a local machine and over the network. Kinda the same way many servers that run multiple daemons for different services work without issues. I.e DNS/DHCP/HTTP/FTP etc all on the same box.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for your help, I will proceed with the installation and configuration of DHCP server on my FreeBSD box.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

If you're not using IP-based access to Samba (specific authorisations based on specific IP addresses) you should be ok (or give out static IPs to maintain the correct authorisations). Probably overthinking it


----------

